# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Tarihi ve Medeniyetleri >  Türk kılıcı hakkında

## anau

*TÜRK KILICI HAKKINDA*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
Süvari bir ulus olan Türklerde kılıcın her kişinin yanında taşıdığı bir araç olması çok doğaldır. Türkler at ve kılıçla tarih boyunca çağlar açmışlar, çağlar kapamışlardır. Kılıç Türklerde kutsal kabul edilmiştir. Demir ve onu eriten ateşin büyük bir ruhsal yönü olduğu kabul edilirdi. Demire büyük saygı gösteren Türkler bu nedenle kılıca da saygı göstermişler, yeminlerini kılıç üzerinde yapmışlardır.
İyi kılıç yapımı demiri bulan Türkler tarafından gerçekleştirilmiştir. Kamaların namlu denilen madeni bölümü daha da uzunlaştırılan Türk kılıçları dövme demirden ve ağırlıkları uç tarafa toplanacak biçimde yapılırdı. Her bozuluş ya da kırılışta yeniden dövülerek kılıç biçimi veriliyordu. Türkler, kılıcın yapımında ve kullanımında da üstün yetenek göstermiş, kılıcın kullanım tekniğinde de büyük aşama yapmışlardır. Özel formüllerle yapılan kılıçlar yetenekli bileklerde büyük işler başarmışlardır. Tek vuruşta bir deve yavrusunu ikiye biçen bilek, yine tek vuruşta bir atlası ikiye bölüyor, kat kat yapılmış keçeyi doğruyordu.
Kılıcı saldırı aracı olarak kullanan Türkler kılı kesecek kadar hünerli idi ve savunma aracı olarak kalkanı da ona eş değer özellikte kullanıyordu. Avrupa kılıçları düz ve iki tarafı da keskin olarak yapılıyordu. Türk kılıçlarının ise bir tarafı keskin ve kıvrıktır. Mezarlarına atları ve kılıçları ile gömülmelerini isteyen Türklerin kazılarla sağlanan bulgularında bu tarihsel yönlerini yansıtan birçok belge ele geçmiştir.
M.Ö. 23-24. yüzyıl öncesine varan doğu Hun Türklerinin silahlarına ait Çin kaynaklarında geniş açıklamalar vardır. Bir bölümde şöyle denilmektedir: Onların hepsi zırhlı süvarilerdi. Uzağa mahsus silahları yay ve oktu, kısa silahları ise keskin kılıçlar ve mızraktı.
Tarihçi Lofyor, Türkler (kılıç, acemilik ve dikkatsizlikte bir toprak çanak gibi kırılır) der. Kılıç onu kullananın bileğin kuvvet ve yeteneği ile üstünlük kazanır. İşte bu bilek Türklerde vardır demektedir.
Ayrıca tarihi belgelerde Alparslanın yönettiği ani saldırılarda her Türk askerinin biri elinde, biri belinde, biri de ağzında olmak üzere üç kılıcı olduğu belirtilir. Savaş dışında ise kılıç bir egemenlik sembolü olarak kullanılıyordu.
Kılıç; kabza, korkuluk ve namlu diye adlandırılan üç bölümden oluşmaktadır.
Kabza: Ağaç, boynuz, kemik ya da madeni maddelerden yapılırdı. Kabzanın süslü olmasına her dönemde ayrı bir özen gösterilirdi.
Korkuluk: Kılıcı kullanan kişinin elini bir darbeye karşı koruyan bölümdür.
Namlu ise: Kılıcın madeni bölümüdür. Türk kılıçlarının namluları eğridir. Eğri namlular darbede daha büyük yara açtıkları için delici kılıçlardan daha öldürücüdür. Bazı kılıçlarda iki yanları keskin, ucu sivri, düz ya da yuvarlak olan namlu türleri de vardır. Namlunun keskin kenarına kılıç ağzı ya da kılıç yalmağı denir. Kılıçlar kullanılmadıkları zaman kın denilen bir kılıfta korunur ve taşınır. Kın önceden madenden ya da tahtadan yapılırdı. Kının üst tarafında bele bağlanmasını sağlayacak olan bölüm vardır.

----------

